# Huge Tree, Left Line of Hole 99, Rustic



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Not the way I usually run it anyway, but there's a huge log blocking the left half of the river at the set up for hole 99. It' an entire tree trunk. This is as of 4:00 Sunday. 

SYOTR

That second hole on Pine Vu taco'd the old Riken yesterday! :mrgreen: And better charge DBD like you mean it suckas...


----------

